# Chael sonnen vs Tito Ortiz



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 22, 2017)

So we had titos millionth retirement fight and he easily beat sonnen. It's what I expected. Sonnen is a small light heavyweight who's off his trt so he looked in not so good shape and he's always had garbage submission defence and Tito is a big light heavyweight. Not really a big fan of either guy to be honest. Lots of people calling it fixed but I don't think so. Tito was simply better plus sonnen had a ton of ring rust not having fought in 3 years. I wish belator would stop these type of fights it's making them look like they're desperate for ex ufc guys instead of building up their own talent. I mean sure no reason why they can't fight but not main event spots.

Paul Daley looked great last night. Flying knee finish. Again not the biggest fan because of him punching koscheck after the bell but he's an exciting fighter who always brings it.

And well less said about the Gracie v Kato fight the better


----------



## JP3 (Jan 22, 2017)

Was Jenna there?

Sorry, not Jenna from this board. Jenna Jamison.

I do have a shirt.  Got Jenna? Apologies.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 22, 2017)

JP3 said:


> Was Jenna there?
> 
> Sorry, not Jenna from this board. Jenna Jamison.
> 
> I do have a shirt.  Got Jenna? Apologies.


I very much doubt it since they're not married anymore


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2017)

Looked like a fixed fight to me!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2017)

However, some of the other fights were great!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 22, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Looked like a fixed fight to me!


Sonnens just a mediocre fighter who talks his way into fights that's the only reason he's popular. Every big fight he has he loses


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Looked like a fixed fight to me!


I missed the fight Brian. What makes you think it was fixed?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sonnens just a mediocre fighter who talks his way into fights that's the only reason he's popular. Every big fight he has he loses



Absolutely true he has never one the really big fights.  Still he was always competitive!



Tames D said:


> I missed the fight Brian. What makes you think it was fixed?



It just seemed very strange from the easy takedown by Ortiz to the grappling error of being fixated on a guillotine choke from the bottom half guard.  I know of really no good grapplers that are going to hold on to that choke if they do not have the guard.  Simple mistakes and Bellator has had numerous people question their "Big Fights"  as being fixed.  Looked kind've shady!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 23, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Absolutely true he has never one the really big fights.  Still he was always competitive!
> 
> 
> 
> It just seemed very strange from the easy takedown by Ortiz to the grappling error of being fixated on a guillotine choke from the bottom half guard.  I know of really no good grapplers that are going to hold on to that choke if they do not have the guard.  Simple mistakes and Bellator has had numerous people question their "Big Fights"  as being fixed.  Looked kind've shady!


Chaels not a light heavyweight he'd been dominated in his last couple fights at light heavyweight. Rashad and jones took him down at will and destroyed him so it's not hard to believe tito could do it after he's had 3 years off and is off the juice. Chaels not a good grappler that's thing, his wrestling is good but his jiu jitsu is rubbish.

If it was going to be fixed why would they fix it for the guy who's retiring to win it'd make more sense to fix it for sonnen to win as he wants to continue and fight wandrelie and fixing it to end that quick doesn't do anything for bellator as their big fight ended very quick.

It was simply a fight between 2 over the hill fighters that looked awful


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 23, 2017)

No, if they were to fix it they get a swan song for Tito.  Tito is washed up as well.  Both of them are on the downward slide.  However, it looked fishy.  I was in a room full of people and everyone thought it looked fishy. 

Though of course people will see different things so I have an opinion and you have an opinion.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have seen a couple of news articles on MMA websites talking about the "fix" possibility.

The Kimbo Slice/Ken Shamrock was also fishy and many thought was a fix.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 25, 2017)

If I was going to be in a fixed fight I'd hope they would let me get a round or two in before I had to take the dive.


----------



## marques (Jan 25, 2017)

Tgace said:


> If I was going to be in a fixed fight I'd hope they would let me get a round or two in before I had to take the dive.


Faking a longer fight is more difficult and risky. 
I don't know anything about this fight, but sometimes money is made in betting houses, rather than by selling tickets...


----------



## JP3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> I very much doubt it since they're not married anymore



I was wondering if she's show up hoping to see him lose... though there really didn't seem to be much chance of that.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 26, 2017)

Interesting interview with John McCarthy and I agree the guy was turning purple there's no way that was fake. Fact is Chaels a middleweight who's not juiced up anymore who's always had garbage grapple defence who was fighting for the first time in 3 years against a guy who's naturally bigger got better grappling and was in way better shape. The only issue here is people bought into the hype for this fight I knew going In it wasn't going to be an amazing technical war. I believe a lot of it is because it was in belator. If the same thing happened in the ufc no one would bat an eyelid at it.
John McCarthy wishes he could put fight-fix accusers in choke Tito Ortiz used to tap Chael Sonnen


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2017)

Well of course Big John McCarthy is going to say that.  Doesn't mean it wasn't fixed...


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 26, 2017)

I absolutely believe there are mma matches that are fixed but that was not fixed that happened exactly as I thought it would. Sonnen is a below average fighter, titos a slightly above average fighter. 

As has been said it'd make more sense for sonnen to get the win since they want him to do more fights whereas tito is retiring so they can't use that win to build anything but now it's going to be harder to promote sonnen for a main event with a easy first round loss


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is a link to the "fix" theory.  Also, a video that many feel shows why it was a fix.  Sonnen had Ortiz in a choke and you can see Ortiz tap Sonnen and then he immediately released the hold and moves to a different position.  There are even some MMA fighters who have viewed it and called it a fix as well.

Bellator 170, The Morning After: Was Ortiz-Sonnen a Work?


----------

